# Need to switch off paxil to something else...any suggestions?



## Vicam (Feb 26, 2004)

Ok, I was on Paxil for my IBS (and depression) for about a year and a half (at 60mg) and although it worked great for my IBS I couldn't tolerate the side effects. I had severe weight gain that I couldn't lose, and because of my family's medical history it's not ok for me to be that overweight. Also, I had severe sexual side-effects that were really affecting my relationship with my signifigant other.So, I decide to go off it, and although I did it gradually, I've found my IBS has gotten soooo much worse. So, I've decided that I definately want to go back on an anti-depressant, since that was the only thing that really helped me. However, I'm loathe to go back on Paxil just because I've finally gotten the weight off. Does anyone have any suggestions for other good drugs to try or talk to my doctor about? My depression is very much under control, so this would be alot just for anxiety and for IBS. I've heard good things about Effexor, can anyone speak to that?Any advice would be great!Thanks!Kelly


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Kelly..I can vouch to Effexor. I take Effexor XR (24 four hour life) It has helped my blues, IBS, anxiety, and I sleep better at night. I still have a libido, and the best thing is it hasn't made me gain weight like other meds have. In fact, I've lost 8 pounds.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Kelly, I had bad weight gain with Paxil too. I switched to Lexapro, lost the weight, had NO side effects and it worked better at controlling my symptoms than the Paxil did!


----------



## Steve H. (May 25, 2004)

Hi. I just started taking Celexa (Citalopram) about 4 weeks ago. Side effects so far have been almost nil. I did have some stomach sensations for a couple of days, but now nothing. I tried Serzone several years ago, but had blurred vision. My doctor recommended Celexa as I have a low tolerance for most drugs and he said this one is the least likely to bother me. I have been sleeping better and managed a 4 hour drive without major "toilet worries", but I think it's too soon to judge it's success. Hope this helps.Steve B.C. Canada


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I've been on Remeron for 2 months and no problems. Hearty appetite and slight dry mouth is only side effects. Helping alot with anxiety and IBS.


----------

